# searching for value of Craftsman Lathe



## sawhaley09 (Jul 15, 2014)

I want to sell my Craftsman Lathe and I'm having trouble with figuring out what year it was made and what it's value is. It has a 12" Swing and is 36" between centers. The Model Number is 103.23881 and was sold by Sears. I also have the stand which is a Craftsman Tool Stand for Lathes - CAT. NO. 2160-2388-2387 and the model number is 99-2249. I live in Central Iowa and I am not familiar with antique dealers or tool appraisal. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I think this lathe has a tube bed. I have seen them go without stands for about $50 to maybe $100. With the stand add $25 to $50. They are just not big sellers.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Hi Sarah, If indeed it is a tube bed lathe, there is not much value there, T find a price , go to e-bay and do a search for "Craftsman 12" wood lathe" and you will see that the asking prices are around $100. Some are around $125. The tube base is the draw-back to this particular lathe. I owned one and just sold it for $325.00 because I had basically two complete units and a ton of extra parts, as I had been collecting parts for years and had bought every cheap part I could. I had customized it and had placed angle iron ways to it. That made it easy to change to special operations that couldn't be done on a tube only lathe. Made some very nice items on it too.
Good luck and if you are a big time seller on e-bay you can part it out and get about twice as much for it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Way I figure it, it's worth just as much as you can get for it. But, you might want to consider trading it for something, that way you could even wind up with something worth more to you than the lathe. Awhile back I traded a flute I got for something like $25-30 for a very nice Delta scrollsaw, similar models of which are going for quite a bit more than $30. The guy was happy, he got a nice flute for a scrollsaw he didn't use, and I'm happy because I didn't have to spend $75-100, or more, for a quality used scrollsaw.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

It's all in the eye of the beholder... check craig list, ebay and second hand stores for prices in your area


----------

